# So why are furries attractive?



## Harbinger (Jun 4, 2013)

Was wondering, if we find furries attractive, but not animals (i hope not *judging face*), then why do we like characters with animal features?
This is probably been asked thousands of times, but i aint got time to read...


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 4, 2013)

Because we are naturally attracted to things with human features and we like cute animals like cats, foxes and dogs (guess which animals comprise the majority of fursonas). Combine the two and you have something people don't mind getting off too. 

It's like the Reese's Cup of porn.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 4, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Because we are naturally attracted to things with human features and we like cute animals like cats, foxes and dogs (guess which animals comprise the majority of fursonas). Combine the two and you have something people don't mind getting off too.
> 
> It's like the Reese's Cup of porn.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2013)

I find that, like different clothes, different animal skins provide a different flavour to the human form that's novel and exotic.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 4, 2013)

Though I'm actually tired of hearing/seeing "U SO FURFAG IF I PUT DOG HED ON REAL GURL U FUK IT?!??!?!?!!? LOLOLOOLOLOLOL" as if I'm that much of a simpleton. Now, you can put a Big Core on a girl and I'd want to make little Pachi's, but a dog head? Gross.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 4, 2013)

Because you touch yourself when you look at dog people.


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 4, 2013)

It's easy to not think of them as real people, so less judgement and hesitation. I have also noticed how very idealized most of the porn is.


I mean, with real buttsex, it can get right nasty if something goes wrong.





And maybe it's just me, but to me it appeals to our base nature so very much more than other people.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 4, 2013)

Furry characters only appear attractive because the artists behind them stylise, simplify, and emphasise and clean up certain features to create some kind of appeal that people desire. Just like anime chicks. However, just like anime chicks, the subject would look utterly horrifying and unnatural in real life, with the exception of when they are represented as their realistic selves, where we will end up with normal chicks, or, uh, normal puppies. The latter is a no-go.


----------



## Lauralien (Jun 4, 2013)

Mmm, reese's cups.

But seriously, I dunno.  It might be partly combination of the fact that they're 'exotic' compared to humans, and we can't have them in reality (we often want what we CAN'T have more than things we CAN have).


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2013)

In my view the real life representaiton of furries is fursuiters. Some people think they look horrifying, but I don't.


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> In my view the real life representaiton of furries is fursuiters. Some people think they look horrifying, but I don't.



Some will always be horrifying.



The problem is, I have yet to see a single fursuit that matches my view of an anthromorphic character. It is simply not possible as clothing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Some will always be horrifying.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, I have yet to see a single fursuit that matches my view of an anthromorphic character. It is simply not possible as clothing.



You're right that some will. I think the degree to which costumes match the art depends on what your prefered kind of anthro is- and how far that is removed from a regular human form.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> In my view the real life representaiton of furries is fursuiters. Some people think they look horrifying, but I don't.



The problem is that the western style of anthro character doesn't translate to real life...like at all. As such they inhabit this awful uncanny valley.


----------



## Machine (Jun 4, 2013)

becuz animalz r more u-neeq den hoomanz. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The problem is that the western style of anthro character doesn't translate to real life...like at all. As such they inhabit this awful uncanny valley.



I like toony costumes. I like most kinds of fursuit. 

I appreciate though that great big eyes and permanent smiles are percieved as creepy by some.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 4, 2013)

It's pure fantasy, and typically people like their fantasies to be good ones. Instead of imagining the horrible abominations furries would be in reality it's much more appealing to picture the idea as represented in visual art. As for why people like them in the first place, I'm not sure. Emotional displacement maybe?


----------



## Rigby (Jun 4, 2013)

imo a lot of facets of the human physical form are aesthetically inferior to animals in general (tails, fur, paws, ears, specifically), combined with how in popular media you can slowly have the idea of viewing these animal people as being consciously human, then yiff yiff hurray ^.^ you've got yourself attraction.

iirc, if a character is sentient, mature (as in not a child), and consenting, then it's typically not unhealthy to find it attractive. if it fails any of those criteria, then it is.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 4, 2013)

I always took interest in furries as being an 'exotic becomes erotic,' thing. idk if that's outdated, disproven or what, but it sounded convincing when I first read about it. Basically it goes that thing we find unusual or exotic, but still relatable, tend to become eroticised. Take for example the (in my area) preoccupation with red headed, or Asian girls. I figured some of us grew up with anthros on tv or whatevs and so when we hit sexual age it wasn't that difficult a leap. 

In addition anthros are drawn and drawn things can be 'ideal.' Perfect bodies, perfect physiques, etc. It's obvious why that would be attractive. When I revealed to my friend that I'm a furry he admitted that he thought some furry porn was hot for the muscular hunks. Because of course teh furs tend to have human musculature which any human could relate to.

Personally? I just think they're hot. In anthros I can have the relatable, approachable human shape paired with the wild and enticing nature of a big cat. I love animals, but we aren't physically compatible with them. And they typically can't give a human the kind of mental stimulation that human-human relationships engender. Anthros give you the best of both worlds.


----------



## bkatt500 (Jun 4, 2013)

Because they run around naked.

But as other people have said, stylization and exotic yet familiar features.  The near-human bodies and behaviour also help.
People also tend to pick animals with facial features that are proportionally or positionally easily translated to a more human format.  On top of that, dogs have been bred and raised to more closely resemble us and have our body language, which likely accounts a bit for the 'dog face' syndrome a lot of non-canine anthros exhibit.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's my theory.

I've always viewed it more as a form of abstract xenophilia than just an extension of zoophilia. If you have a deep fascination for a fictional, sentient race (in our case that would be a fascination for anthropomorphic creatures in general), you begin emotionally connecting with individuals of said race. And where there's emotional connection with the opposite sex (or same sex, you get the idea), there's sexual attraction. This happens to me all the time, whether they're anthros, humans, aliens, monsters, cyborgs, etc. I'm the kind of guy that will relentlessly try to develop a new fetish or kink whenever the opportunity arises.

I don't feel like I'm explaining this correctly.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 4, 2013)

To put in as few words as possible: fawkses are different, different is hawt.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Here's my theory.
> 
> I've always viewed it more as a form of abstract xenophilia than just an extension of zoophilia. If you have a deep fascination for a fictional, sentient race (in our case that would be a fascination for anthropomorphic creatures in general), you begin emotionally connecting with individuals of said race. And where there's emotional connection with the opposite sex (or same sex, you get the idea), there's sexual attraction. This happens to me all the time, whether they're anthros, humans, aliens, monsters, cyborgs, etc. I'm the kind of guy that will relentlessly try to develop a new fetish or kink whenever the opportunity arises.
> 
> I don't feel like I'm explaining this correctly.



I always laugh at your posts, I swear. But I think I understand.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 4, 2013)

Personally I find fine hips, ass, and tits sexy, so anthros with them are as well sexy. It's more about the figure, though personally I find it when anthros are made to try to look in pleasure or seductive it comes off kinda gross sometimes.

Unno.

Basically Anthros are fuzzy people.


----------



## Azure (Jun 4, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Because you touch yourself when you look at dog people.


you make me feel so dirty when you say that

do it some more

baby


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 5, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Because we are naturally attracted to things with human features and we like cute animals like cats, foxes and dogs (guess which animals comprise the majority of fursonas). Combine the two and you have something people don't mind getting off too.
> 
> It's like the Reese's Cup of porn.


 God dammit you're right.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 5, 2013)

Because they're not fleshy meatbags.

Wait...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 5, 2013)

Because dog cock


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Because dog cock


 aww yeah....Walking and talking dog cock.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 5, 2013)

I blame Rouge the Bat

But serials, it's something that people apply their fantasies and ideals to. It's no surprise that most of the things artist and the like come up with are highly attractive and appealing. Taking the bits and pieces that you love and applying them to a picture is just elementary. And it doesn't really help that most people are randy anyway.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Because dog cock



It's just gross and painful looking.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm attracted to those who can be open-minded, sweet, intelligent, interesting, patient, and more selfless than most. It doesn't matter as much to me how physically attractive they are if they can meet most of the other traits. That being said, when I first found the fandom 7 odd years ago, it seemed as if furries were much nicer than other social groups but that view has changed slightly the more I've used the internet. But I'm here now and will make my time in the fandom work if it's the last thing I do because I like it here.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 5, 2013)

The heart wants what it wants, doesn't it?

It could also sometimes be a power thing. I know for me it is anyway - an attraction to something that is *more* than human, maybe.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 5, 2013)

It always interested me that people find boobs so sexy. Sure, they're alright. As fine as fat-filled human udders go.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Furry characters only appear attractive because the artists behind them stylise, simplify, and emphasise and clean up certain features to create some kind of appeal that people desire. Just like anime chicks. However, just like anime chicks, the subject would look utterly horrifying and unnatural in real life, with the exception of when they are represented as their realistic selves, where we will end up with normal chicks, or, uh, normal puppies. The latter is a no-go.




Dis.

It's less because they're animals and more because they're cartoons.


----------



## Riho (Jun 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Because dog cock


We're trying to be helpful people, Bat.
And why are you being so discriminate?
Why not include bird cock, cat cock, lizard cloaca, etc.?
Well?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 5, 2013)

Riho said:


> We're trying to be helpful people, Bat.
> And why are you being so discriminate?
> Why not include bird cock, cat cock, lizard cloaca, etc.?
> Well?



Because none of those are as accessible as dog cock. Dogs are everywhere! Sick-minded people not so much thankfully.


----------



## Cain (Jun 5, 2013)

It's like late-night imgur.
You don't ask.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 5, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> It always interested me that people find boobs so sexy. Sure, they're alright. As fine as fat-filled human udders go.



You're heavily oversimplifying it. By that logic, human bodies in general are just meatsacks containing organs and bones, and finding that attractive would mean you would find the literal version of that attractive just as well.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You're heavily oversimplifying it. By that logic, human bodies in general are just meatsacks containing organs and bones, and finding that attractive would mean you would find the literal version of that attractive just as well.



Just simplify it down to organic chemistry.
Oh murr, I'm going to go link some polypeptides.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 6, 2013)

Riho said:


> We're trying to be helpful people, Bat.
> And why are you being so discriminate?
> Why not include bird cock, cat cock, lizard cloaca, etc.?
> Well?



Nope just dog cock


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 6, 2013)

Try asking all of those people that think Garrus from Mass Effect is attractive why something alien and conventionally unattractive looking is just the opposite.

Hell you have people that think the Xenomorphs from _Alien_ or Mindflayers from D&D are attractive. People just seem to like _weird humanoid creatures._

I mean, at the end of the day what a Furry likes is better than what your vampire fetishist likes. One likes animal-people, the other likes human corpses transformed into inhuman monstrosities.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 6, 2013)

Well to be honest because its different and animals are cute as hell.  Combine human and animal and you get something that's incredibly hot to some folks, like me.  Its kinky or something.


----------



## ADF (Jun 6, 2013)

My interpretation of furry is it's xenophilia with a dash of zoophilia. I know that latter idea makes some furries squeamish, but you cannot be attracted to animal anatomical qualities and not be a zoophile on some level by definition. But only a dash, because furry encompasses a wide spectrum of forms so while dominantly animals it's not exclusive. Most people wouldn't regard people attracted to aliens as being zoos, and yet that's a none human attraction nevertheless.

While I'm sure human attractive qualities being retained in furries with the animal themed exotic compliments, is what aids attraction for many people. I've seen numerous instances of characters with no human qualities whatsoever being regarded as attractive on the main art site. Syrinoth's Gallery (obviously NSFW) being one example of that, plus I've seen users on here that predominantly use none humanoid sexual content. So the human curves + animal theme = sexy isn't always applicable.

Furries really are a mixed bag, but so is the animal kingdom they love to reference.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 6, 2013)

Idk, they're mostly human with increased cuddleness comfort. Dat fluff.


----------



## Cain (Jun 6, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Idk, they're mostly human with increased cuddleness comfort. Dat fluff.


Chow Chows
Huskies
Snow Leopards and their beautiful floofy tails

So floofy.


----------



## Troj (Jun 6, 2013)

Because anthro characters are enough like us to create a comforting feeling of familiarity, but alien enough to pique our interest. 

And, because anthros are simultaneously like us and not like us, they are excellent vehicles for exploring and tweaking issues, tropes, symbols, themes, and ideas in ways that might hit too close to home, and/or be dismissed as implausible or unrealistic, and/or be seen as too hum-drum and routine, if they were to be explored with regular people.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 6, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Hell you have people that think the Xenomorphs from _Alien_ ... are attractive.



You can't really blame them. The xenomorphs were based on the work of H. R. Giger, an erotic surrealist artist.


----------



## BRN (Jun 6, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Hell you have people that think the Xenomorphs from _Alien_ are attractive.



Representing.

I like the fatality factor. Not death or pain, per se, but the danger. The rest I ascribe to how exotic it is, but frankly, I just like monsters in general anyway, from Cho'gath to dragons.

Now "why" I find those attractive, I honestly couldn't say. "What I find attractive about them", I feel I'd be more equipped to answer, and it'd be along the lines of mixing the organic and the asymmetric in with danger and threat.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You can't really blame them. The xenomorphs were based on the work of H. R. Giger, an erotic surrealist artist.



I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking at

As in the action, I mean the monsterpeopley things are obvious.



SIX said:


> I like the fatality factor. Not death or pain, per se, but the danger.



have sex in an old minefield


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking at
> 
> As in the action, I mean the monsterpeopley things are obvious.



This is actually one of his more logical pieces. I swear, the abstract shit this guy comes up with is baffling.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> This is actually one of his more logical pieces. I swear, the abstract shit this guy comes up with is baffling.



I saw a bunch of his pieces and he's got some really interesting stuff. Shit, why isn't he involved in more horror movies and whatnot?

I think he has a huge book of his stuff if I remember correctly, so I might be interested in grabbing a copy to have a flick through.


----------



## Riho (Jun 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You can't really blame them. The xenomorphs were based on the work of H. R. Giger, an erotic surrealist artist.


Oh, Yummy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You can't really blame them. The xenomorphs were based on the work of H. R. Giger, an erotic surrealist artist.


Oh murr



Seriously what's happening here


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I saw a bunch of his pieces and he's got some really interesting stuff. Shit, why isn't he involved in more horror movies and whatnot?
> 
> I think he has a huge book of his stuff if I remember correctly, so I might be interested in grabbing a copy to have a flick through.



He's been involved in a few other movies.



d.batty said:


> Oh murr
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously what's happening here



In short; foreplay.


----------



## dronepeanut (Jun 6, 2013)

damm this thread just has gave me a new fursona idea. xD


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 6, 2013)

I think it's the human + animal/cute factor.. I do have a spot for cute things, and also a bit of a kinky spot (sorry if that's TMI) so yeah it's all good for me! 

This probably explains why I always chase cute girls who are psychos.
I like soul crushing pain and terror, with a cuddle after :v


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> He's been involved in a few other movies.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killer_Condom  This must be his masterpiece.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 6, 2013)

I completely understand the whole human + animal = cute/awesome/arousing deal. And of course the whole "perfect" or "ideal" fictional, visual representation of a character is obviously going to peak interest in viewers.

The thing is, in the dragon sub-fandom (I think I can call it that, since furry and the dragon fandom kinda "merged" together at some point) the majority of 'sonas are feral. Therefore there must be some other thing, probably because of descriptions in popular culture of dragons being "majestic" or "beautiful", for people to be "attracted" to them (I'm guessing this topic is about the sexual/romantic attraction, because furries). Besides, they are technically anthro mentally, as again popular culture and various works of fiction describe them as sentient and of the the same or higher intelligence as humans. Some can speak, even (be it orally or through telepathy). But of course we're talking about a fictional species that don't live in the real world so pretty much everything is up to the person who creates their dragon 'sona.

This calls into question though, does getting aroused by feral x feral erotic dragon art get counted as zoophilia (taking into account the above)? Feral x human _definitely_ is, and only crazies and beatialists touch that with a 10ft barge pole.

Eh, I'm rambling.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 6, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killer_Condom  This must be his masterpiece.



Pfff ahahahahahahahaha. Amazing. It brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2013)

I think feralxferal is zoophilia, because it is, rather unavoidably, sexual attraction to animals. 
Some might argue that very cartoony art on the subject isn't really animals, which I suppose I can appreciate as an exception.
Arguing that they're mentally human however is pointless in my view because it's clearly the physical form which is the seat of the attraction, otherwise regular human porn would suffice for people attracted to human minds.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 6, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Because we are naturally attracted to things with human features and we like cute animals like cats, foxes and dogs (guess which animals comprise the majority of fursonas). Combine the two and you have something people don't mind getting off too.



What she said.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I think feralxferal is zoophilia, because it is, rather unavoidably, sexual attraction to animals.
> Some might argue that very cartoony art on the subject isn't really animals, which I suppose I can appreciate as an exception.
> Arguing that they're mentally human however is pointless in my view because it's clearly the physical form which is the seat of the attraction, otherwise regular human porn would suffice for people attracted to human minds.


Mhm, I was beginning to think as such. I let my mind roam a little.

But then again, if someone was attracted to the animalistic features of characters in anthro art. Would that be zoophilia? This kinda links into ADF's point about how anyone who is attracted to erotic furry art is a zoophiliac to some degree.


----------



## morose (Jun 7, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Mhm, I was beginning to think as such. I let my mind roam a little.
> 
> But then again, if someone was attracted to the animalistic features of characters in anthro art. Would that be zoophilia? This kinda links into ADF's point about how *anyone who is attracted to erotic furry art is a zoophiliac to some degree*.



That's like saying anyone who is gay is a pedophile to some degree.  If you're gay, and you live in a society where gays are neither tolerated nor open about their sexuality, then gays are going to go after little boys to satiate their desires.

Similarly, furries are going to go after animals if they cant find anyone who wants to have furry sex with them.  I think.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 7, 2013)

morose said:


> That's like saying anyone who is gay is a pedophile to some degree.  If you're gay, and you live in a society where gays are neither tolerated nor open about their sexuality, then gays are going to go after little boys to satiate their desires.
> 
> Similarly, furries are going to go after animals if they cant find anyone who wants to have furry sex with them.  I think.


You think wrong.  Not really.  I know I get a hankerin for some bat sausage when my mate isn't around


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 7, 2013)

Because "Furries", or anthromorphisized animals are creations of man, we naturally cling to it in some way.

As stated before, we humans are naturally attracted to the human form, both psychologically, and chemically. The idea of anthromorphing animals has always been with us, but having existed in certain forms for so long, we don't bother to think about what they may appear like in our reality space.

Long explanation short: if "real furries" actually existed, we'd still be attracted by their humanized form, but turned away by their animalistic features as an ultimate result.

...at least, that's my take...


----------



## morose (Jun 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> You think wrong.  Not really.  I know I get a hankerin for some bat sausage when my mate isn't around



*lots of hand wringing*

Is that like hot dogs?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 7, 2013)

morose said:


> *lots of hand wringing*
> 
> Is that like hot dogs?



With the possibility of rabies.  Thats what makes it so exciting!


----------



## ADF (Jun 7, 2013)

morose said:


> That's like saying anyone who is gay is a pedophile to some degree.  If you're gay, and you live in a society where gays are neither tolerated nor open about their sexuality, then gays are going to go after little boys to satiate their desires.
> 
> Similarly, furries are going to go after animals if they cant find anyone who wants to have furry sex with them.  I think.



Homosexuality and pedophilia are two completely different things o.=.O

My point was if you consider fur, tails and paws sexy. Whether feral or anthro, you're attracted to animal traits. It's undeniable that a furry attraction contains zoo elements because it's animal anatomy that is the source of the attraction. However there is a difference between attraction to idealised stylised anatomy and wanting to fuck its real life counterpart. Furry contains zoo elements, but it is not full on zoo where someone is getting a boner for a dog on the street.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 7, 2013)

ADF said:


> It's undeniable that a furry attraction contains zoo elements because it's animal anatomy that is the source of the attraction.



No I'm pretty sure it's the tits. They happen to be quite rad, you know.

But I suppose I shouldn't interrupt your projecting.


----------



## ADF (Jun 7, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> No I'm pretty sure it's the tits. They happen to be quite rad, you know.
> 
> But I suppose I shouldn't interrupt your projecting.



The "because human boobs" argument makes about as much sense as the "human minds" argument. If that's what makes them attractive to you then go look at human porn.

That those human-esque breasts just happen to be strapped to a canine, feline, avian, reptile etc. is not a footnote.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 7, 2013)

ADF said:


> The "because human boobs" argument makes about as much sense as the "human minds" argument. If that's what makes them attractive to you then go look at human porn.
> 
> That those human-esque breasts just happen to be strapped to a canine, feline, avian, reptile etc. is not a footnote.



I like furry boobs.

I would not suck on my dog's titties.

I rest my case.


----------



## ADF (Jun 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I like furry boobs.
> 
> I would not suck on my dog's titties.
> 
> I rest my case.



That's what I said in post 68.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 7, 2013)

ADF said:


> That's what I said in post 68.



So what's the point in mentioning the fact that attraction to anthros contains zoo elements if you already know there's a clear and significant difference between the two?

It is, by definition, not zoophilia.


----------



## ADF (Jun 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> So what's the point in mentioning the fact that attraction to anthros contains zoo elements if you already know there's a clear and significant difference between the two?
> 
> It is, by definition, not zoophilia.



I said yiff contains zoophilia *elements*, which is undeniable.

Zoophilia is defined as an attraction to *animals*, this thread is asking why furries are attractive; an attraction to anthropomorphic *animals*. Zoophilia isn't the same as bestiality which is actual sexual activity with animals, so I'm not accusing you of wanting to suck off your dog 

I did say furries are squeamish about this subject. Rilvor accused me of projecting when it is simply a matter of definitions, while you're clearly trying to shy away from the association. Furries are animals with human characteristics or vise vera, when you talk about attraction the presence of that animal element really is undeniable. You can try to rationalise out of it, but it really is by definition.

Anyway I need to head out now, no more responses for a bit.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 7, 2013)

ADF said:


> I said yiff contains zoophilia *elements*, which is undeniable.
> 
> Zoophilia is defined as an attraction to *animals*, this thread is asking why furries are attractive; an attraction to anthropomorphic *animals*. Zoophilia isn't the same as bestiality which is actual sexual activity with animals, so I'm not accusing you of wanting to suck off your dog
> 
> ...



Really more prodding you than anything, you should know this by now.

You're trying to speak in absolute terms when some people really only find them attractive for the human traits. If you haven't noticed, some furry art is more human or more animal leaning depending. Or in less words, tits are pretty rad.

Basically your argument boils down to this: Every twilight fan has a little bit of necrophile in there. Just because the objects of their infatuation happen to be walking corpses.

Sorry, that sound silly to me.


----------



## BRN (Jun 7, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Mhm, I was beginning to think as such. I let my mind roam a little.
> 
> But then again, if someone was attracted to the animalistic features of characters in anthro art. Would that be zoophilia? This kinda links into ADF's point about how anyone who is attracted to erotic furry art is a zoophiliac to some degree.



Well, if you remove the "anthropomorphic" from "anthropomorphic animals", you just get "animals". There's certainly diminished human aspects in feral creatures, though you were on the money when you pointed out that dragons are intelligent creatures by lore.



Saliva said:


> So what's the point in mentioning the fact that attraction to anthros contains zoo elements if you already know there's a clear and significant difference between the two?
> 
> It is, by definition, not zoophilia.



By definition? Adding "anthropomorphic" to "animals" doesn't diminish the animal aspects - it's there in the words. But there shouldn't really be any angst about that; as you said, you aren't going to be chowing dog tits any time soon. It's absolutely fine that both human and animal traits produce something attractive; that doesn't make you a bestialist. That is the distinction.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 7, 2013)

All this talk about animals is making me randy baby, yeaaah!


----------



## ADF (Jun 7, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Really more prodding you than anything, you should know this by now.
> 
> You're trying to speak in absolute terms when some people really only find them attractive for the human traits. If you haven't noticed, some furry art is more human or more animal leaning depending. Or in less words, tits are pretty rad.
> 
> ...


 
Posting by mobile! Hopefully not full of errors 

Anyway twilight vampires are categorised as undead,  but they dont look like walking corpses do they? Just pasty looking. Furries are categorized as animals, but they do in fact look like animals. A husky fur looks like a husky animal, only with anatomical tweaks to look humanoid.

So I don't see that comparison as being valid.


----------



## RustFang (Jun 7, 2013)

some humans favor a curtain skin color, I on the other hand like curtain patterns of fur.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 7, 2013)

*looks in mirror*

*looks back at you all sassy like*

_Born this way, baby._


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 7, 2013)

RustFang said:


> some humans favor a curtain skin color, I on the other hand like curtain patterns of fur.



I know it's a spelling error, but I just pictured someone being turned on by curtains... laughed aloud.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 7, 2013)

RustFang said:


> some humans favor a curtain skin color, I on the other hand like curtain patterns of fur.



Like Ed Gein


----------



## Troj (Jun 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I like toony costumes. I like most kinds of fursuit.
> 
> I appreciate though that great big eyes and permanent smiles are percieved as creepy by some.



And actually, a few of my favorite suits don't have big-eyed smiley expressions. MonsterRoo looks puzzled or smug. Twitch de Woof looks sleepy and chill. The fact that they aren't grinning from ear-to-ear almost makes them seem more realistic.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 7, 2013)

Troj said:


> Twitch de Woof looks sleepy and chill.




I looked up Twitch on Google Images and I was very pleased with the results.

Looking closely, I noticed that almost every anthro artist, (Particularly porn artists,) have extremely similar styles. The eyes, the shading, the expressions, everything seems the same.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 7, 2013)

Troj said:


> And actually, a few of my favorite suits don't have big-eyed smiley expressions. MonsterRoo looks puzzled or smug. Twitch de Woof looks sleepy and chill. The fact that they aren't grinning from ear-to-ear almost makes them seem more realistic.


Twitch is awesome I love that guy, and that's his I don't give a fuck look heheh.  He is chill guy though.


----------



## Fnoros (Jun 8, 2013)

Wait, so if zoophilia is sexual attraction to animals, doesnt that mean all sexual attraction is zoophilia? Humans aren't plants, you know. or is it just nonhuman animals? if so, what is the difference between zoophilia and xenophilia? arent most fictional aliens animals?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 8, 2013)

Fnoros said:


> Wait, so if zoophilia is sexual attraction to animals, doesnt that mean all sexual attraction is zoophilia? Humans aren't plants, you know. or is it just nonhuman animals? if so, what is the difference between zoophilia and xenophilia? arent most fictional aliens animals?


 Animals under this context is defined as non-human non-sentient beings.



also your name is the most phlegm inducing word I have ever said.


----------



## Troj (Jun 8, 2013)

Rockit Wolf has a similar face to Twitch, as does Rhubarb Bear.

I like when they have a hint of eyelid.


----------



## morose (Jun 8, 2013)

Fnoros said:


> Wait, so if zoophilia is sexual attraction to animals, doesnt that mean all sexual attraction is zoophilia? Humans aren't plants, you know. or is it just nonhuman animals? if so, what is the difference between zoophilia and xenophilia? arent most fictional aliens animals?



werewolves are pretty much antrho wolves, so any wolf furry is basically a werewolf.  and were *wolves* are based upon animals, so the concession has to be made that furries are more based on animals than gays are based on children.

But, there's a lot of weird 30-something gays out there that are *only* into 18 year old guys.  Would they lower their age target if it was legal? hmmm.....


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 8, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Animals under this context is defined as non-human non-sentient beings.
> 
> 
> 
> also your name is the most phlegm inducing word I have ever said.



There are a lot of sentient animals other than humans.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 8, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> There are a lot of sentient animals other than humans.



Yeah everyone keeps using that word. 'Sapient' would be more appropriate.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 8, 2013)

ADF said:


> Posting by mobile! Hopefully not full of errors
> 
> Anyway twilight vampires are categorised as undead,  but they dont look like walking corpses do they? Just pasty looking. Furries are categorized as animals, but they do in fact look like animals. A husky fur looks like a husky animal, only with anatomical tweaks to look humanoid.
> 
> So I don't see that comparison as being valid.



Actually, they kinda do. For the record people have been infatuated with vampires for a long time, and they weren't always as pretty as the middle-aged mom fantasy ones. Obviously you and I are never going to agree, so I suppose if you want to disagree send me a PM.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 9, 2013)

SIX said:


> By definition? Adding "anthropomorphic" to "animals" doesn't diminish the animal aspects - it's there in the words. But there shouldn't really be any angst about that; as you said, you aren't going to be chowing dog tits any time soon. It's absolutely fine that both human and animal traits produce something attractive; that doesn't make you a bestialist. That is the distinction.


I understand what you and ADF are getting at with this and I agree. I like the tails, paws, and (hello!) the fur. All animal traits. 

Tits and the D are rad too. Put the human and the animal traits together and boom it's hot.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 9, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Actually, they kinda do. For the record people have been infatuated with vampires for a long time, and they weren't always as pretty as the middle-aged mom fantasy ones. Obviously you and I are never going to agree, so I suppose if you want to disagree send me a PM.



But wereanimals have been a subject of sexual  fascination for a long time too. Over in Asia there "guy meets and falls in love a girl who turns out to be a Kitsune, hilarity ensures" is one of the oldest romantic comedy plots out there. The South Koreans recently  made a sit-com ("my girlfriend is a nine-tailed fox') that was a modern update of the idea. (just so you know, Korean kitsune are called kumiho). 

In Eastern Europe and Ireland, where werewolves were considered good guys, tales of them marrying humans are quite common. and yes there was freaky transformed sex in these stories. 

The selkie were-seals that appeared in Scottish folklore had sex with humans all the time, it was said that if a human women wanted to fuck a selkie then all she had to do was shed seven tears into the sea and then the nearest male selkie would show up and grant any wish she had to the best of his ability, the wish was usually for sex so he was glad to do it. The ritual didn't work for human men wanting to fuck female selkies, but that may have been due to a history of selkie women being forced to marry human husbands against their will.

And this isn't even getting into all the sex the anthro-animal Egyptian and Native American gods had.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 9, 2013)

Troj said:


> Rockit Wolf has a similar face to Twitch, as does Rhubarb Bear.
> 
> I like when they have a hint of eyelid.


Yeah they were done by the same suit builder.  Also Rockit is also Cooper Tom


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> werewolves are pretty much antrho wolves, so any wolf furry is basically a werewolf.  and were *wolves* are based upon animals, so the concession has to be made that furries are more based on animals than gays are based on children.
> 
> But, there's a lot of weird 30-something gays out there that are *only* into 18 year old guys.  Would they lower their age target if it was legal? hmmm.....


What the fuck is wrong with you?


Sorry double post


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> In Eastern Europe and Ireland, where werewolves were considered good guys, tales of them marrying humans are quite common. and yes there was freaky transformed sex in these stories.



Seeing as we hated and eventually slaughtered _every last fucking wolf_ on the island I would tend to disagree with you.



The young man in the cafe said:


> And this isn't even getting into all the sex the anthro-animal Egyptian and Native American gods had.



The difference here is that the Egyptians and Native Americans revered their anthropomorphic gods instead of wanting to fuck them.


----------



## Troj (Jun 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Yeah they were done by the same suit builder.  Also Rockit is also Cooper Tom



White Wolf, perhaps?

I didn't realize that, but I think you are correct!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Seeing as we hated and eventually slaughtered _every last fucking wolf_ on the island I would tend to disagree with you.



I think the extinction of wolves in NW europe happened centuries after the folklore in discussion. Very sad eitherway.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 9, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Seeing as we hated and eventually slaughtered _every last fucking wolf_ on the island I would tend to disagree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> The difference here is that the Egyptians and Native Americans revered their anthropomorphic gods instead of wanting to fuck them.



Actually the Egyptian  priesthood of the crocodile goddess Sobek had ritualistic sex with crocodiles, or at least that's what the Greeks said about them.

as for the Irish wolves, The good werewolf stories were a pagan thing and the extermination efforts were done in Christian times. 

Also the various Turkic ethnic groups believe their founders were werewolves whose mother was a normal she-wolf named Asena, and the Turks have been friendly to wolves even after becoming Muslims and the Mongols, who are also a Turkic group, believe that Genghis Khan was descended from one of these werewolves.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2013)

The Greeks also said that buzzards had 3 testicals, flies four legs and that all human medical conditions were a result of an imbalance of the four humours. What the Greeks say must sometimes be taken with a pinch of salt. x3

Anyway, humans have been fascinated and probably attracted to human-animal characters for millenia. I'm not sure if this gets us much closer to understanding why or whether some modern furries have a similar fetish for the same reasons. It's a mystery especially because the nature of fetishism in general is poorly understood.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 9, 2013)

Why are furries attractive?

Because animals are attractive. We're just taught to feel sick disseminating this fact. All life is fragile, weak, and changing; this doesn't stop us from falling in love with it.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 9, 2013)

We should instead be asking why vore gives people boners


----------



## Bambi (Jun 9, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> We should instead be asking why vore gives people boners


Agreed.

I guess some people want to be the bun, and others, the hot dog.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I think the extinction of wolves in NW europe happened centuries after the folklore in discussion. Very sad eitherway.



One could make many a shilling by killing the vile wolfspawn. And I would hardly call the extermination of predators as resilient and dangerous as humans 'sad'.



The young man in the cafe said:


> as for the Irish wolves, The good werewolf stories were a pagan thing and the extermination efforts were done in Christian times.



I forgot to respond to this part.

Gods taking wolfmonster form to go to war against heroes would be considered bad by todays standards. You can't really look at ancient mythology in terms of right and wrong, but I'd say the portrayal of wolves in Ireland is a negative one. And as easy as it is to blame Christianity for the wolf extermination, remember that the same people who worshipped those gods are the same people who willingly wiped them out. Religion had nothing to do with it, so prevalent were they that their name is 'Mac Tire' in Irish. It literally means 'son of the land', so as you can imagine they were fucking everywhere.


----------



## Fnoros (Jun 10, 2013)

Quandry 2: does zoophilia apply to nonsexual attraction? isn't it possible, at least for some people, to be sexually attracted to the human characteristics, but to appreciate the animal characteristics for different reasons? I mean, I will admit I look at furry porn, but that is not my primary interest in anthropomorphic animals, and I look at and appreciate normal human porn just as much, if not more, than furry porn.


----------



## morose (Jun 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you?



? what'd I do??


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> We should instead be asking why vore gives people boners



Please, _please_ can we not start this shit again?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Please, _please_ can we not start this shit again?


I'm sorry! Don't whip me!


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I'm sorry! Don't whip me!



Baby the only thing I'd whip on you would be cream. Waffle vore needs no defence, and is probably mandated by both popes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I'm sorry! Don't whip me!



I'm sorry, it's just that we _just_ had this very discussion about a month ago. Shit gets old. We run out of things to go "WARRGAHGRHAGHGRRBLARLRLB STOP ENJOYING THINGS" about.


----------



## aefields (Jun 10, 2013)

Rigby said:


> ... if a character is sentient...


Do you mean "sapient"?  Because all animals are sentient.  Sentient means "having senses".  That is: able to sense the world around it.


----------



## aefields (Jun 10, 2013)

As others have said: Xenophilia.  I've looked at myself and wondered many a time.  Xenophilia is a big part of it.  As for zoophilia?  That is just a subset of xenophilia as far as I'm concerned.

"human + animal cute factor" is also true.

"It's easy to not think of them as real people, so less judgement and hesitation."
Uh, not for me!



Lauralien said:


> ... It might be partly combination of the fact that they're 'exotic' compared to humans, and we can't have them in reality (we often want what we CAN'T have more than things we CAN have).


Exotic is the biggest reason for me.
And that's an interesting observation that we want what we cannot have.



secretfur said:


> the horrible  abominations furries would be in reality it's much more appealing to  picture the idea as represented in visual art.


But some visual art is hyper-realistic.
And I don't see how therianthropes would be horrible abominations.  I mean, honestly, that's a pretty silly thing to think - even for people who don't like furry art.  If you pay attention to the ways animals are similar and different, a 'mix' isn't any more surprising than some real animal that one could imagine was a mix of other animals.



benignBiotic said:


> ... that thing we find unusual or exotic, but still relatable, tend to become eroticised...
> 
> In addition anthros are drawn and drawn things can be 'ideal.'...
> ...Anthros give you the best of both worlds.


Your whole post is very well put.



Troj said:


> they are excellent vehicles for exploring and  tweaking issues, tropes, symbols, themes, and ideas in ways that might  hit too close to home, ... if they were to be explored with regular  people.


True.  Sometimes I like to draw things that would be atrocious in real life.  Make-believe is theraputic in many ways.

As Torsion Beam says, "The idea of anthromorphing animals has always been with us" You can observe this fact in the most ancient of art.



secretfur said:


> ...the Egyptians and Native Americans revered their anthropomorphic gods instead of wanting to fuck them.



I wonder...
If you could go back in time and take a poll, how many would want sex with what they revered?
Quite a few, I would guess.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 10, 2013)

secretfur said:


> One could make many a shilling by killing the vile wolfspawn. And I would hardly call the extermination of predators as resilient and dangerous as humans 'sad'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you're oversimplifying the cultural history here, as well as conservation efforts. 
Ancient peoples who revered and worshipped predators, or made them part of their folklore, [such as the massai do with lions, ancient egyptians with crocodiles, Hinduism with a range of dangerous animals, etc] have been invaded, displaced and replaced many times throughout history. 

The modern 'big bag wolf stories' don't reflect the entire cultural history, and the people who believed in 'the old gods' were long dead by the time the last Irish wolf died in 1786. 

As to conservation why is it sad that a species which was both culturally significant, ecologically important and physically beautiful went regionally extinct? I think that answers itself.



Fnoros said:


> Quandry 2: does zoophilia apply to nonsexual  attraction? isn't it possible, at least for some people, to be sexually  attracted to the human characteristics, but to appreciate the animal  characteristics for different reasons? I mean, I will admit I look at  furry porn, but that is not my primary interest in anthropomorphic  animals, and I look at and appreciate normal human porn just as much, if  not more, than furry porn.



No.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I think you're oversimplifying the cultural history here, as well as conservation efforts.
> Ancient peoples who revered and worshipped predators, or made them part of their folklore, [such as the massai do with lions, ancient egyptians with crocodiles, Hinduism with a range of dangerous animals, etc] have been invaded, displaced and replaced many times throughout history.
> 
> The modern 'big bag wolf stories' don't reflect the entire cultural history, and the people who believed in 'the old gods' were long dead by the time the last Irish wolf died in 1786.
> ...



I'm surprised at you, Fallow. I didn't think you of all people would let sentimentalism get in the way of objectivity. Explain to me how an insular predator competing directly with humans is ecologically important, and how _physical beauty_ of all things makes their extinction any sadder.

The most surprising thing is about the extinction of the people though. I should probably tell everyone in 2013 they've been long dead since before 1786.

EDIT: You know what, I retract this. I suppose your love of the woof is just part of the furriness showing, and seeing as this is FAF it can slide. Sorry I made what can be seen as a snide remark on your person. Still though, it hurts you think I'm a ghost :c


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 10, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I'm surprised at you, Fallow. I didn't think you of all people would let sentimentalism get in the way of objectivity. Explain to me how an insular predator competing directly with humans is ecologically important, and how _physical beauty_ of all things makes their extinction any sadder.
> 
> The most surprising thing is about the extinction of the people though. I should probably tell everyone in 2013 they've been long dead since before 1786.
> 
> EDIT: You know what, I retract this. I suppose your love of the woof is just part of the furriness showing, and seeing as this is FAF it can slide. Sorry I made what can be seen as a snide remark on your person. Still though, it hurts you think I'm a ghost :c



To provide an example, currently there are about 350,000 deer in Scotland. That's 5 times more than the previous natural level. 
This means that commercial forestry and natural reforestry from saplings of scots pine, rowan, birch etc is diminished because the deer either eat them or kill them by shedding the velvet from their antlers on them. 

It has not proven possible to control the deer population effectively by shooting them. In 2007 british and norwegian researchers concluded that the reintroduction of grazers' natural predators, such as wolves, would benefit the ecosystem by allowing the regeneration of the plants that form its foundation. 

In the UK and Ireland Scotland's highlands are probably the best candidate region for reintroductions, because the population density drops lower than scandinavia in the NorthWest. Reindeer, Elk, Beaver, wild boar and Sea Eagle [another predator hunted to extinction because it was accused of taking sheep] have all been reintroduced there already. Sea Eagle is the only species which is widely successful at the moment because of limited numbers and strict control of the other species mentioned. 

I would like to see natural predators reintroducted so that the ecosystem could begin to reestablish itself in earnest.

I'm not sure what you mean about the discussion of culture and a people being dead though. Peoples in that region have been invaded and replaced many times, so the modern deamonisation of wolves isn't a reflection of past mythologies which may have revered them as idols. That's all I meant to say.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> To provide an example, currently there are about 350,000 deer in Scotland. That's 5 times more than the previous natural level.
> This means that commercial forestry and natural reforestry from saplings of scots pine, rowan, birch etc is diminished because the deer either eat them or kill them by shedding the velvet from their antlers on them.
> 
> It has not proven possible to control the deer population effectively by shooting them. In 2007 british and norwegian researchers concluded that the reintroduction of grazers' natural predators, such as wolves, would benefit the ecosystem by allowing the regeneration of the plants that form its foundation.
> ...



I'll give you the ecology part, you got well-reasoned out. I did ask for reasons related to Ireland however, I don't presume to know much about the rest of the British Isles. Going by what you said I'm assuming reintroducing wolves here would be a bad idea?

I know you meant no harm, but you'll forgive me if I presume a more informed understanding of the culture and history of this island than yourself. The culture adapts to new ideas, but at its heart it's still contiguous. If you made a harsh evaluation of the history, you _could_ say the people began to 'die' in the aftermath of The Flight of the Earls (1607). Hardly 'long dead' by anyone's standards. It just irks me when people make statements without all the information, as I'm sure it did you in my previous post. Anyway this is getting too off-topic:

Anthros are hot because sexuality is a strange thing. There we go.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 10, 2013)

I wonder if the fact that a fictional anthro's personality is whatever the creator wants it to be is involved. I mean, would you you still be attracted to a real werewolf if you knew that he was an awful, wall street tycoon, Gordon Gecko type asshole who personally caused your parents to lose their house?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> I wonder if the fact that a fictional anthro's personality is whatever the creator wants it to be is involved. I mean, would you you still be attracted to a real werewolf if you knew that he was an awful, wall street tycoon, Gordon Gecko type asshole who personally caused your parents to lose their house?



I doubt he'd still be sexy, but it would make a pretty sweet film. You might have a point about the creator and personalities.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 10, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I'll give you the ecology part, you got well-reasoned out. I did ask for reasons related to Ireland however, I don't presume to know much about the rest of the British Isles. Going by what you said I'm assuming reintroducing wolves here would be a bad idea?
> 
> I know you meant no harm, but you'll forgive me if I presume a more informed understanding of the culture and history of this island than yourself. The culture adapts to new ideas, but at its heart it's still contiguous. If you made a harsh evaluation of the history, you _could_ say the people began to 'die' in the aftermath of The Flight of the Earls (1607). Hardly 'long dead' by anyone's standards. It just irks me when people make statements without all the information, as I'm sure it did you in my previous post. Anyway this is getting too off-topic:
> 
> Anthros are hot because sexuality is a strange thing. There we go.



I'm not sure what the reintroduction of wolves to ireland would mean, but it is unfortunate that the native population went extinct, because this role in the ecosystem is no longer adaquately filled. 

When I said a people were long dead, the people who revered wolves and other such Gods and idols were, whether or not some of their traditions continued up into the eighteenth century in folklore and myths the island had been christianised by then. I should have used the term 'generations'.

and what? Oh wait, the original topic. Oh. Woopsie. c:


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not sure what the reintroduction of wolves to ireland would mean, but it is unfortunate that the native population went extinct, because this role in the ecosystem is no longer adaquately filled.
> 
> When I said a people were long dead, the people who revered wolves and other such Gods and idols were, whether or not some of their traditions continued up into the eighteenth century in folklore and myths the island had been christianised by then. I should have used the term 'generations'.



It doesn't matter now, I just like me some debatin'. God I miss academia.

If you're curious, I wouldn't be opposed to the reintroduction of wolves. Infact this form of conservation is an interest of mine, I'd follow the case closely.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 10, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I doubt he'd still be sexy, but it would make a pretty sweet film. You might have a point about the creator and personalities.



It already exists and it is fucking horrible...


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

I think it does have something to do with the natural beauty of an animal mixed in with only the sexiest human traits.

For me personally I was a furry because I loved the looney rooms and Disney movies but I was never sexually attracted to them until starfox: assault's Krystal. Ima sucker for tits and exotic voices what can say?

Anthros are interesting, exotic, and generally fun to look at. Real human porn mostly weird and rough. Whereas hentai, furry or any kind or cartoon porn is whatever you make of it for the most part... plus they have unlimited stamina STIs don't affect them, and my favorite part is that they can whatever breast (or penis I guess) size and still be perfectly fit and they don't have to follow laws of physics.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 10, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It already exists and it is fucking horrible...




I actually got that idea after reading this: http://www.cfo.com/article.cfm/8475216/c_8475415?f=TodayInFinance122806_r

The  idea that the lunar effect on stock prices may have something to do  with werewolves is amusing to me, but I think the Japanese stock  market is likely run by kitsune, after all their patron deity  Inari-Okami is the kami of wealth and industry (among other things). Also the infamous "Monster With 21 Faces" crime spree in the 80s, which targeted a few Japanese conglomerates, had all the hallmarks of a psychotic kitsune prank/corporate kitsune clan war gone out of control.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Jun 10, 2013)

I think there's a quote somewhere about how you can put boobs on literally anything and people will find it hot.

I find most furries attractive because as with anime many of the characters are designed to have that peak aesthetic appeal.  They are often drawn in the peak of physical fitness and we all know unless you live in Hollywood there is no one around you whose body is as perfect as an anime characters.  Another thing I like about furries is the massive diversity of the species.  As different as people look they all still look distinctly human.  But with furries there are literally thousands of different kinds of animals to anthropomorphize and that just really appeals to me.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 10, 2013)

To TheGr8MC:

not on topic, but are you seriously a wolf/werewolf furry from Akron OH? cause there have been supposed real werewolf sightings there. Come to think of it there's a lot of werewolf sightings in Ohio, from what I hear....

DUDES (and ladies)! What the reason we find anthros attractive is because wereanimals exist or did exist at some point and they interbred with humans and we are their descendents? I mean, if being a furry were to run in families...

And back to Gr8mc: have you hit your 20s yet? Because according to Livonian folklore that's when lycanthropy manifests. If not then can you aquire a raw uncured tobacco leaf, swallow it and put the results on YouTube? I'd ask you to use mandrake but it's highly toxic and seeing as how tobacco is both in the same genus as mandrake and is used to awaken magic in native American folklore much like mandrake is...


----------



## TheGr8MC (Jun 11, 2013)

Actually I'm 20 1/2.  I don't have any tobacco leaves but I could try some tea leaves.  They're the same thing right?  I haven't seen any werewolves yet but I'm finally growing facial and body hair so maybe it's manifesting.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 11, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Why are furries attractive?
> 
> Because animals are attractive. We're just taught to feel sick disseminating this fact. All life is fragile, weak, and changing; this doesn't stop us from falling in love with it.


Oh he went there. I agree.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 11, 2013)

TheGr8MC said:


> Actually I'm 20 1/2.  I don't have any tobacco leaves but I could try some tea leaves.  They're the same thing right?  I haven't seen any werewolves yet but I'm finally growing facial and body hair so maybe it's manifesting.



well the Belarusian king Vseslav of Polotsk didn't manifest his lycanthropy until he was 28 so it could still happen. Were you born with a fetal membrane over you face by any chance? or were you not of women born (by which I mean a c-section)?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't know what's happening here anymore. Are we srsly treating the cursed moon-blood as a real thing now?


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I don't know what's happening here anymore. Are we srsly treating the cursed moon-blood as a real thing now?



I'm just doing this as a fun mental exercise. but if they are real then having a fetal membrane over your face when your born is a good of shifting sometime in your 20s. the tobacco leaf bit is taken from Brazilian wereotter legends but tobacco's European cousin mandrake is also used in shapeshifting type magic so hey, why not try it?

I also just thought of something. If werewolves don't shift until they are in their 20s could that mean they don't go thru/finish puberty until then?


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha this reminds me of that one guy that talked about Alchemy.


----------



## triage (Jun 11, 2013)

"why do people get boners"
"idk"


----------



## Machine (Jun 11, 2013)

triage said:


> "why do people get boners"
> "idk"


What.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> What.



It's an ancient haiku. It's lifted straight from the texts of ancient Japanese funkmaster Dr. Dre, hence the quotations.


----------



## Machine (Jun 12, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> It's an ancient haiku. It's lifted straight from the texts of ancient Japanese funkmaster Dr. Dre, hence the quotations.


I done learned shit 'bout haikus when I was a freshmen in prison middle school.

I slept through that class session, so I severely lack the ability to give shits about it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 12, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Haha this reminds me of that one guy that talked about Alchemy.



Shadownazi was hilarious.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Shadownazi was hilarious.


I actually looked back at that thread a few weeks back since I wasn't around to see it when it was created. It was pretty hilarious...


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 12, 2013)

This wasn't that but okay then, cool.


----------



## siriuswolff (Jun 12, 2013)

I was attracted to it because my fersona helped me through many rough times in my life. When i was weak, he was stronger, where i was ignorant he was wiseful. 
Second favorite is fur suiting itself i'd do that everywhere i could. 
Lastly i'm attracted for the fun, love, and pretty free spiritd culture.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2013)

siriuswolff said:


> I was attracted to it because my fersona  helped me through many rough times in my life. When i was weak, he was  stronger, where i was ignorant he was wiseful.
> Second favorite is fur suiting itself i'd do that everywhere i could.
> Lastly i'm attracted for the fun, love, and pretty free spiritd culture.



I don't think you are interpreting the word 'attractive' as the thread's creator intended it.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 12, 2013)

siriuswolff said:


> love,




What.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 12, 2013)

Just so you guys know a few more signs of lycanthropy, The Vatican monster hunter handbook the "Malleus Maleficarum" says that werewolves eyes are all hot and dry so they don't cry often. 

Another sign of lycanthropy is being born on Christmas eve which is weird, because if you assume that the reason valentines day started out as the Roman fertility holiday Lupercalia is because that's when werewolves go into estrus then that would mean a werewolf pregnancy is ten months instead of the normal human nine. 

Also, given that Genghis Khan was supposedly descended from one of the ten werewolf children of the mythological  she-wolf Asena (who's other children founded Turkey and the other ethnically Turkic countries), It could be assumed that any of the many, many men descended from him carry latent werewolf genes. Given Khan's reputation in the non-Turkic Muslim countries it's probable that Iran has a very skilled and dangerous werewolf hunter program (also does anyone else think a werewolf would look snazzy in a turban?).

And finally, the Irish say that werewolves are allergic to ashwood (as in the wood of an ash tree)


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 12, 2013)

I find it ironic that this thread is right under, "Unattractive furries."


----------



## Bambi (Jun 13, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Oh he went there. I agree.


Gigiddy. <3

And yes I always go there!


----------



## BRN (Jun 13, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> Just so you guys know a few more signs of lycanthropy, The Vatican monster hunter handbook the "Malleus Maleficarum" says that werewolves eyes are all hot and dry so they don't cry often.
> 
> Another sign of lycanthropy is being born on Christmas eve which is weird, because if you assume that the reason valentines day started out as the Roman fertility holiday Lupercalia is because that's when werewolves go into estrus then that would mean a werewolf pregnancy is ten months instead of the normal human nine.
> 
> ...



Do you believe folklore is enough reason to believe that werewolves truly exist, or is there other evidence that you think is stronger?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

SIX said:


> Do you believe folklore is enough reason to believe that werewolves truly exist, or is there other evidence that you think is stronger?



You haven't weighed his aura with the divining rods yet, so it's understandable you don't believe.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 13, 2013)

Pardon me, but what is this topic about now?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 13, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Pardon me, but what is this topic about now?


 I dunno, something about finding water with sticks


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 13, 2013)

SIX said:


> Do you believe folklore is enough reason to believe that werewolves truly exist, or is there other evidence that you think is stronger?



I just think the various mythologies around the world have more in common than different even across cultures.

This all started with a discussion I had with a friend about if the reason people associate mental illness with magic is because the genes for magic are also genes for crazy, like if the reason so many wizards in folklore and fiction act like they have high functioning autism is because the wizard gene is also a gene for HFA. 

When we got onto the subject of wereanimals I noted that many of them are said to have extreme emotional reactions to various events. 

The tendency of trickster types, such as Japanese kitsune and Native American werecoyotes, to plan great acts of vengeance for the slightest of insults is an example as is the violent nature of even good werewolves in folklore. 

So what I theorized was that the various wereanimal genes also cause either poor impulse control, bi-polar disorder or some other mood disorder.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> I just think the various mythologies around the world have more in common than different even across cultures.
> 
> This all started with a discussion I had with a friend about if the reason people associate mental illness with magic is because the genes for magic are also genes for crazy, like if the reason so many wizards in folklore and fiction act like they have high functioning autism is because the wizard gene is also a gene for HFA.
> 
> ...



...oh dear, dear dear dear. 

Many cultures choose to attribute the mechanics of the weather to Gods and spirits that can be influenced by rituals, such as rain dancing and sacrifices. 

But thanks to recent scientific advances we've come to understand that nobody is endowed with the power to make rain by singing and that weather systems are chaotic but predictable physical systems, rather than spiritual or divine. 
Nowadays it is men and women with temperature sensing bouys and atmosphere imaging satellites who forecast the weather, and a damn site more accurately than the shamen they put out of a job ever did. 

From this example we can see that folklore is not a justification for believing in grand claims about nature, whether it be the weather or magic or were animals, and distorting medicine by trying to cram these beliefs into the mechanism of disorders is both epistemologically misguided and rather belittling for the people who actually suffer from these disorders.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> From this example we can see that folklore is not a justification for believing in grand claims about nature, whether it be the weather or magic or were animals, and distorting medicine by trying to cram these beliefs into the mechanism of disorders is both epistemologically misguided and rather belittling for the people who actually suffer from these disorders.



But I want to believe in crap because I think it makes me appear cultured and cool :v


----------



## Machine (Jun 13, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> I just think the various mythologies around the world have more in common than different even across cultures.
> 
> This all started with a discussion I had with a friend about if the reason people associate mental illness with magic is because the genes for magic are also genes for crazy, like if the reason so many wizards in folklore and fiction act like they have high functioning autism is because the wizard gene is also a gene for HFA.
> 
> ...


So, what I got from this is that I'm a wizard.

I'm turning Microsoft execs into frogs and newts. Brb.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> So, what I got from this is that I'm a wizard.



wait

turn me into a prince


----------



## Machine (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> wait
> 
> turn me into a prince


You are now the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> You are now the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air.



aww yuss


----------



## Machine (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> aww yuss


YESSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## BRN (Jun 13, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> I just think the various mythologies around the world have more in common than different even across cultures.
> 
> This all started with a discussion I had with a friend about if the reason people associate mental illness with magic is because the genes for magic are also genes for crazy, like if the reason so many wizards in folklore and fiction act like they have high functioning autism is because the wizard gene is also a gene for HFA.
> 
> ...




Fallowfox said it with more precision, but this doesn't really answer my question. I understand that across lots of different folklore stories, there are consistent rules for certain things, werewolves included. But just because you can recognise a werewolf from one story or another, or one "culture" or another (like you said) doesn't say anything about whether or not they _exist_. 

I don't know if you've read or seen the Lord of the Rings books/movies, and read or seen the Eragon books/movies, but the reason that the "Elves" in those stories are exactly the same isn't because they were modelled off real elves - it's because people make fantasy out of things that seem familiar.

But that's all that wizards and werewolves are - fantasy.

As a result, it seems bizarre to include them in reasons why furries might be attractive.  

Werewolves can be attractive, sure. But there's no scientific, genetic reason why werewolves make furries attractive - there can't be, because they don't exist.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 13, 2013)

Dicks is was us, SIX?

I think even genetics plays a part in our fantasy, for as bizarre as that sounds. Remember that thread where I went meth-head, ape shit over hip, flaccid length, and shoulder ratios? Modern werewolf's are essentially a modern form of hyper-stimulus for that model. 

Check these dudes out:
Exhibit A
Exhibit B
Exhibit C
Exhibit D

Not trying to make a beach head for the poster you guys are quoting and responding to, but there is something to our monsters. They either have the features we absolutely deem attractive, when we need a monster that's edgy, or has hedonic traits. Or when they're a monster we're supposed to hate, they have traits that make them ugly, or obviously disfigured so it's easier to play on psychological motives like us versus them.

But depending upon how well we like him, we'll either give him features which make him sexy and powerful, or features that weaken his attractiveness. And when we like them, we give them features our genetics would like to see maximized for whatever reason.


----------



## siriuswolff (Jun 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't think you are interpreting the word 'attractive' as the thread's creator intended it.



Haha which way did he mean because i have answers for both 

As far as attractiveness it's the face and ears for me. I can't get over the playful eyes an ears and tails just drive me crazy. I find canines/felines to be the most attractive. The build of the face, the fur, the snout, all if it. I've always fantasized about being an anthro and being with another.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 15, 2013)

siriuswolff said:


> Haha which way did he mean because i have answers for both



I think the OP meant physical attraction, at least that's what most of the responses have been about. Unless I seriously misread the thread.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

Dogcocks and shark boobs.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 15, 2013)

I like sharkboobs though.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 15, 2013)

fishtits are awesome


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 15, 2013)

I believe I answered the OP's question before, but perhaps another response may help.
Because many furries look similar to humans and carry the human characteristics that make things look attractive to other humans.


Seekrit said:


> fishtits are awesome


This reminded me of zora from Zelda games.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

I meant I liked shark tits >.>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I meant I liked shark tits >.>



So what about the dogcocks?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> So what about the dogcocks?


...
no comment.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 15, 2013)

Obvious traits aside, I don't think there is a clear mechanism for _any_ fetishistic attraction- so it's a bit of a wild goose chase.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> So what about the dogcocks?



They're disgusting, that's what.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> They're disgusting, that's what.


So what you're saying is that you aren't a true furry? :V


----------



## BRN (Jun 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> They're disgusting, that's what.



Liar. The more nubs and extraneous thinggimagubs littering a shaft, the better.


----------



## Xiz (Jun 16, 2013)

The human body can get so boring after a while...


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

You people disgust me.

Brb gonna jerk it to fake Shark women with tits.


----------



## BRN (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You people disgust me.
> 
> Brb gonna jerk it to fake Shark women with tits.



 You just love to make mayhem come.

To this forum, I mean.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

SIX said:


> You just love to make mayhem come.
> 
> To this forum, I mean.


I expect no one to take what I say seriously..

I only wanna have fun :c


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 16, 2013)

SIX said:


> You just love to make mayhem come.
> 
> To this forum, I mean.


But mayhem is hawt :U
Who wouldn't like her to come


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I only wanna have fun :c



Just had the weirdest vision of your avatar singing it's own rendition of "Girls just wanna have fun."


What the fuck have I taken today?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 16, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Just had the weirdest vision of your avatar singing it's own rendition of "Girls just wanna have fun."
> 
> 
> What the fuck have I taken today?


Lysergic Acid Triethylamide?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Just had the weirdest vision of your avatar singing it's own rendition of "Girls just wanna have fun."
> 
> 
> What the fuck have I taken today?



Dude I totally did the same thing writeing it.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Lysergic Acid Triethylamide?



 I feel stupid to have googled that. I am too poor to afford such luxuries.



Falaffel said:


> Dude I totally did the same thing writeing it.



They say great minds think alike, apparently we think alike too! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 16, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I feel stupid to have googled that. I am too poor to afford such luxuries.


I typoed it anyway. Was supposed to be diethylamide


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> They say great minds think alike, apparently we think alike too! :mrgreen:



I guess so-
.... hey wait a minute...


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 18, 2013)

I keep coming back to the exoticness. 

It's like, if you were face to face with a fit anthropomorphic lion (of whichever gender you prefer) It would be simultaneously scary (because humans tend to be leery of predators duh) and exciting (because it would look like us, but different.). And fear is an excitation anyway. There isn't an enormous difference between difference kinds of excitement. 

idk, I'd be mesmerized by that shit. Then very turned on. 
I don't want to come of as a zoophile (Though I do love animals a lot. You know what I mean), but animals have sexy aspects to them. Combinie those with a human form and it's a recipe for 'hawt.'


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 20, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> . . .It would be simultaneously scary and exciting . . . I'd be mesmerized by that shit. Then very turned on. . .



Just looked up sergals on the main site, ^this is exactly how I feel right now.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 20, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> Just looked up sergals on the main site, ^this is exactly how I feel right now.


It's really hard to see sergals as sexy instead of badass and cool.

Sharks can do both :v


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 20, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> It's really hard to see sergals as sexy



PREHENSILE CLITORAL HOOD MOTHER FUCKER!! the possibilities are endless! X3


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 20, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> PREHENSILE CLITORAL HOOD MOTHER FUCKER!! the possibilities are endless! X3


Prehensile clitoral hoods are one of things that disgust you at first but grow on you over time.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 20, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Prehensile clitoral hoods are one of things that disgust you at first but grow on you over time.



On you. In you. All over you.


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 20, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> On you. In you. All over you.



Awwww yeeah baby, once you go prehensile you never go back.


----------



## Machine (Jun 20, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> Awwww yeeah baby, once you go prehensile you never go back.


Once you go prehensile, you never reconcile.


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 20, 2013)

Machine said:


> Once you go prehensile, you never reconcile.



fwhahaha, this wins, this wins everything.


----------



## Machine (Jun 20, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> fwhahaha, this wins, this wins everything.


I took Rhyme Time for $800.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 20, 2013)

Machine always wins.
Always.


----------



## Machine (Jun 20, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Machine always wins.
> Always.


I claim this quote as testament to my will. >:V


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 20, 2013)

Machine said:


> I claim this quote as testament to my will. >:V


I will follow yer ways ol' mighty one!


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Jun 20, 2013)

For me, since I'm not really into anything beyond shark-hybrid anthros, it's the allure of something displaying what I'd love to attain: physical balance between my human side and aspects of my totem. It's less arousal, more fascination, though I freely admit that I do enjoy the more risque depictions of half-sharks.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 20, 2013)

dcdsharkattack03 said:


> For me, since I'm not really into anything beyond shark-hybrid anthros, it's the allure of something displaying what I'd love to attain: physical balance between my human side and aspects of my totem. It's less arousal, more fascination, though I freely admit that I do enjoy the more risque depictions of half-sharks.


See.
He/she agrees with shark-tits.


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Jun 20, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> See.
> He/she agrees with shark-tits.



It's he. And yessir, I do agree with your sharkbewbs assessment. I also do not apologize for it, nor should anybody do so for liking what they like.


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 20, 2013)

dcdsharkattack03 said:


> It's he. And yessir, I do agree with your sharkbewbs assessment. I also do not apologize for it, nor should anybody do so for liking what they like.


Unapologetic Shark-tits, yes.


----------



## BRN (Jun 20, 2013)

A page of male sharks and prehensileness.

Frankly, I'm pretty sure the Interweb Police are cumming.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 20, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Because you touch yourself when you look at dog people.



 please,  tell me more


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 20, 2013)

I love how there can not be a discussion about sergals without mentioning the prehensile hood


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I love how there can not be a discussion about sergals without mentioning the prehensile hood


so wait, a sergal hood could jack you off all by itself?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 20, 2013)

d.batty said:


> so wait, a sergal hood could jack you off all by itself?



And give you a bit of buttplay if you're into that sort of thing.

So many uses!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 20, 2013)

Seekrit's avi goes perfectly with this discussion.
You could also suck it and give her a blowjob :U


----------



## Machine (Jun 20, 2013)

SIX said:


> A page of male sharks and prehensileness.
> 
> Frankly, I'm pretty sure the Interweb Police are cumming.


Obby?


----------

